# Goat Therapy!



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Ya, this is the good life!
(The last pic, Huckleberry says, "Mwhaa! A smooch for you!")


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

love it! great set up for your goats!

and yes...you can't be mad or stressed while hanging out in a pile of goats!


----------



## Momto3boys (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh my goodness, my heart just melted into a big puddle


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I love hanging out with my cuties!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I do too. I think I could sit there and hang out with them all day!


----------



## dmeester (Jun 25, 2013)

Whewwwww thought i was alone with....sitting with my goats.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Aww! How cute are they?!

And yay! You got the barn done!! Looks great!


----------



## CDLCFARM (Jun 26, 2013)

Awesome set up! Did you construct that yourself?


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, its mostly left over lumber and some new. I love it and so do the goaties.


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

More goat therapy! I love these guys!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice barn! Yes, I think everyone needs that once in a while at least.


----------

